# 2013 ASA State shoot. July 13-14



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok like last year, we will have a 60 targets set, 4-15 target ranges 30 know and 30 unknow. You will have to shoot 30 targets, I'll post a list of the classes later. The only thing set in stone is the 60 targets. Classes may have to be moved around a bit on the ranges, About a week out they will be set and you should know the range you will be shooting.
I've posted the entry form up and will start taking preregistration, Print and fill out the form, mail it and a check made out to Sweetwater Archery Club to me. You can also scan it and e-mail me at albert-morris@hotmail.com
Since we are doing the ranges like we are you will have to shoot with someone in your class or on the same range as you. 
One of the things that I'm looking at is opening up the range at 7:00am on the 13th. 
We will close the range on Saturday the 13th at 6:00 pm for the ones that want to shoot it all in one day. 
Sunday the range will close at 1:00pm and everybody will have to be off the range at 3:30pm and all score cards turned in by 3:30 pm. 

My Address is 
Albert Morris 
8236 Ephesus Church Rd
Villa Rica Ga 30180
E-mail albert-morris@hotmail.com 


We are going to split up the Know class's and the Open A and Semi class. Also if you shoot a Know range at a ASA you will at the State as well. If you don't then you want have to at the State. The registration forum is below now for those that want to preregistration, I'll call you when I get your stuff in the mail.


The semi pros and Open A shooters are listed as Men's Open but will be split at the state shoot. Also the Jr Eagle and Eagle class's will only shoot 15 targets.

The cost is $25 for each person shooting the shoot. 
You can join ASA the day of the shoot as well.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 26, 2013)

Sounds good Albert. I'm sure it'll be a top shelf set up. Look for me to shoot em all Saturday. Cant wait !


----------



## hound dog (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll be there Sat. got to be back at RAC for Sun. See yall in the am.


----------



## revdmg (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll be there. Count me in for shooting it all on Saturday. It should be awesome. Can't wait!


----------



## Drill146 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm a drill sgt at fort Benning and I will be in the middle of my training cycle. Is there anyway I will be able to shoot all on Sunday. I mean time wise I should be able to if I get there early


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 27, 2013)

Drill146 said:


> I'm a drill sgt at fort Benning and I will be in the middle of my training cycle. Is there anyway I will be able to shoot all on Sunday. I mean time wise I should be able to if I get there early



Yep you should be able to I had 2 or 3 last year do it.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Jun 27, 2013)

Cant wait." Hunter class "here I come!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 2, 2013)

Got a few checks in, please make sure you make payable to Sweetwater Archery Club


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jul 2, 2013)

We will be there Saturday to shoot all 30 .... Can't wait !


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 2, 2013)

elsberryshooter said:


> We will be there Saturday to shoot all 30 .... Can't wait !



Me too!


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 2, 2013)

I will have to shoot it all on Sunday. Any other white stake shooters (unknown distance) shooting it all on Sunday that wants to go ahead and get a group together?


----------



## Robbie101 (Jul 2, 2013)

p&y finally said:


> I will have to shoot it all on Sunday. Any other white stake shooters (unknown distance) shooting it all on Sunday that wants to go ahead and get a group together?





Me!!!  But I'm Open C so Im red stake!!!!


----------



## 3Dcritterhitter (Jul 2, 2013)

You can pay the day of the shoot right?


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jul 2, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> Me too!



Hey what class you shooting


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 3, 2013)

Robbie101 said:


> Me!!!  But I'm Open C so Im red stake!!!!



You just need to put you some fixed pins on and come on back to the white stake


----------



## jt12 (Jul 3, 2013)

p&y finally said:


> I will have to shoot it all on Sunday. Any other white stake shooters (unknown distance) shooting it all on Sunday that wants to go ahead and get a group together?[/QUOTE
> 
> They're 2 of us who are planning to shoot all on Sunday. We shoot  in senior open which is all unknown. How many do you need?


----------



## Dingo26 (Jul 5, 2013)

i'll be there to shoot all on sunday, super senior,  all unknown 40 yd, red stake.   good luck to all and have a safe time Saturday, and the same for those on sunday


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 5, 2013)

jt12 said:


> p&y finally said:
> 
> 
> > I will have to shoot it all on Sunday. Any other white stake shooters (unknown distance) shooting it all on Sunday that wants to go ahead and get a group together?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 5, 2013)

onfhunter1 said:


> hey what class you shooting



k45....


----------



## jt12 (Jul 5, 2013)

p&y finally said:


> jt12 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be by myself so if a group of at least 3 is acceptable we would be good to go.
> ...


----------



## DanielHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Y'all fellas have fun I won't be shooting


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 8, 2013)

See ya around 8:30. Plannin to shoot Em all in one day and go to RAC the following. 

Lookin forward to it!


----------



## Cyberone (Jul 8, 2013)

I will be there to it all on Sunday, I am at the Fire Station on Saturday.  Hope there are others wanting to shoot them all in one day.


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jul 8, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> See ya around 8:30. Plannin to shoot Em all in one day and go to RAC the following.
> 
> Lookin forward to it!



Ready for this whopping you going to get on both days


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 8, 2013)

onfhunter1 said:


> Ready for this whopping you going to get on both days



Son, you got a better chance of winnin the lotto!!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jul 9, 2013)

We should be there early Saturday Morning


----------



## hound dog (Jul 11, 2013)

Come on Sat.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 11, 2013)

2/3 of the Nacho Average Apaches will be there bright and early on Sat morn.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 11, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> 2/3 of the Nacho Average Apaches will be there bright and early on Sat morn.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 11, 2013)

I need some 45 yd/white stake/unknown shooters to group up with. 
I'll be there Saturday about 11:00 and want to shoot em all.  Range closes at 6 pm. (7 hrs)


----------



## watermedic (Jul 11, 2013)

Me and a crowd are shooting it all Sat. Leaving out around 7.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 12, 2013)

bowanna said:


> I need some 45 yd/white stake/unknown shooters to group up with.
> I'll be there Saturday about 11:00 and want to shoot em all.  Range closes at 6 pm. (7 hrs)



Lee - after our experience last year, you might be alone in the late PM.  I waited around for well over an hour to find one other guy to shoot with.  Thank goodness Strick wandered up to shoot later in the afternoon or I would have still been sitting when you came around.

I went to known 45 this year & won't have either of my girls with me, so I am getting out there early.


----------



## Doc Skees (Jul 12, 2013)

*ASA State Shoot*

I have been watching for an address where this shoot will be, but guess I missed it. Can someone post the address for mapquest directions? If so I will try to come and shoot.
Thanks Doc


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Rd
Douglasville Ga 30134

http://sweetwaterarchery.wordpress.com/


----------



## KillZone (Jul 12, 2013)

Is young adult pins unknown


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 12, 2013)

My Sr. Eagle shooter needs someone to shoot with as well.. PM me if you are interested in shooting with a young archer..hopefully he's easier on you than he is on me..


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jul 12, 2013)

Women's Hunter and a K45 we both need a group, if anyone has room??


----------



## smartin102 (Jul 12, 2013)

Senior Woman and Super Senior shooting about 9-10 am tomorrow - going to shoot all in one day.


----------



## bowgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

BobbyNSian03 said:


> Women's Hunter and a K45 we both need a group, if anyone has room??



We will be shooting all targets on Sunday. Women's hunter and Fun.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jul 12, 2013)

bowgirl said:


> We will be shooting all targets on Sunday. Women's hunter and Fun.



Thank you! We are heading over tomorrow to shoot em all. Hoping to hit Benton TN on Sunday.


----------



## bowgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

BobbyNSian03 said:


> Thank you! We are heading over tomorrow to shoot em all. Hoping to hit Benton TN on Sunday.


 Yeah, we are shooting Benton tomorrow!  Figure we would use it for a practice run!  Ya'll have fun!


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jul 12, 2013)

bowgirl said:


> Yeah, we are shooting Benton tomorrow!  Figure we would use it for a practice run!  Ya'll have fun!



Y'all too!! Good luck!!


----------



## Drill146 (Jul 13, 2013)

Will be shooting all on Sunday. One hunter and one novice shooter. Need groups to pair up with. Plan on bein there no later than 8am.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jul 13, 2013)

Had a really great time shooting today !!!


----------



## young gunna (Jul 13, 2013)

elsberryshooter said:


> Had a really great time shooting today !!!



Hate i missed y'all today Danny..... Good shoot sweetwater crew. Enjoyed it


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 13, 2013)

Had a great time. Good and tricky courses on A and D. Didn't shoot too bad. Thanks to Albert and the gang for putting on another great shoot.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 13, 2013)

Great job with the range Albert and gang. My prediction came true....I was there, I shot 30 arrows. I stunk...lol Another time I guess....Good shootin' Gunna, and Cody Clark..hope you took to the second range, what you carried off the first one. FIRE I'm talking about.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 13, 2013)

Shot like crap today but had a great time. Thanks for all your hard work and another great shoot this year.


----------



## young gunna (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Ali......... Good seeing ya as always


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 13, 2013)

Great shoot, best I've ever shot.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 13, 2013)

It was a well thought course and I had a great time. Stayed up way to late. If I wasn't ride sharing I would've stayed home. Good to see everyone though.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 13, 2013)

young gunna said:


> Thanks Ali......... Good seeing ya as always


Always my friend...


Kris87 said:


> Great shoot, best I've ever shot.


yeah bud, you did great! Thanks for the ride!


----------



## Tadder (Jul 13, 2013)

*State ASA*

Kids had a great time shooten ,the courses where set well. Shoot with different folks on both known and unknown, nice getting too meet and put faces with names we've heard of but didn't know.GREAT JOB TOO ALBERT AND THE REST OF SWEETWATER ARCHERY and those that helped put the State shoot on, BIG THANKS TOO YA'LL.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 14, 2013)

great shoot...shot with eagle eye, bowanna and strick.  3 5's killed me, as usual...2 high, 1 low.  the rain held off all day, just kept the temps nice and the targets dark, lol!!  tadder, me and bowanna will have pic's tomorrow...er later today.  nice course, especially the b side


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 14, 2013)

Was Good shooting with Butch, Hunter, Mark and Ricky...  
Watching Hunter Judge and Hit... was like watching a young LeVi in action... 
Keep it up Young Ling...  

I think at one point we all wanted to throw our bow in the bushes... 
"We just settled for throwing our caps...lol"  SPANKA

Fellas it is all good in the HOOD..


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jul 14, 2013)

young gunna said:


> Hate i missed y'all today Danny..... Good shoot sweetwater crew. Enjoyed it



Yea .. With having the coarse spread out we missed seeing a lot of good shooters . Maybe we will see ya at RBO next shoot


----------



## 3Dcritterhitter (Jul 14, 2013)

Had good time shooting with you Sherri and Danny. Hope Danny got that truck worked out. Good job Albert on the course, well most of it. Those 6, 9, and 13 yard deal's was a little much lol. JR and I had a great time. Look forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 14, 2013)

lol, those close ones were the only ones I 12'd.  we were calling upper 12's on 'em..pic's are downsizing as we speak


----------



## Drill146 (Jul 14, 2013)

Had a great time today. Wonderful set up and beautiful courses. One shot will kill you and for me it did. See you round and if ya ever need anything Allen or RE let me know I'm there.


----------



## Ricky brooks (Jul 14, 2013)

I enjoyed shooting   Every one shot good butch mark spanka hunter but me couldn't make the bow sit still target panic got me bad only shot first  half but was a good course enjoyed it fellas


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 14, 2013)

ricky, you know how to fix that tp...hang in there


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice meeting Albert and the gang!! We had an amazing time!!! Thanks for the great courses!!!


----------

